# Code triva...



## Mike1144 (Sep 21, 2006)

According to the AISC-ASD manual, what is the allowable horizontal shear capacity of a 1/2"x2" headed stud, in 4500psi concrete?


----------



## petermcc (Sep 21, 2006)

Table I4.1 AISD ASD 9th ed

5.9Kips for f'c=&gt;4ksi


----------



## scottiesei (Sep 22, 2006)

I agree with Peter if the concrete was made with C33 ag. Fu$%in' NCEES, always missing info from the question.


----------



## Mike1144 (Oct 6, 2006)

According to the NDS 2005 code, what tool is required for the installation of a wood screw? ref sec 11.1.4

A) Hammer

B) Another wood screw

C) Screw driver

D) Fingernail


----------



## scottiesei (Oct 6, 2006)

That's a trick question. You are supposed to hammer it in with a screw driver. Oh and you forgot to give us the moisture content as well.


----------



## Mike1144 (Oct 10, 2006)

What is the snow load for a 34ft bridge span? (AASHTO)


----------



## scottiesei (Oct 10, 2006)

LOL, HS-20.


----------



## scottiesei (Oct 10, 2006)

What is the minimum steel requirement in a footing per ACI?


----------



## Mike1144 (Oct 10, 2006)

> LOL, HS-20.


There is no snow load.

AASHTO 3.3.2 - The snow and ice load is considered to be offset by an accompanying decrease in live load and impact and shall not be included except under special conditions.


----------



## scottiesei (Oct 10, 2006)

C'mon Mike, catch the sarcasm. What depth of snow would be equal to a f'in truck?!?!?!?


----------



## McEngr (Jan 26, 2007)

scottiesei said:


> What is the minimum steel requirement in a footing per ACI?


FLexural or shear, scottie?

Flexural is based upon ACI 318-02 Section 10.5.4 &amp; 7.12.2, which is...

0.0018bh

http://www.eng-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=171355&amp;page=1


----------

